# resection of extensive pelvic mass



## hmbarnes1 (Mar 31, 2010)

On the OP report, in the procedure line it states, "resection of extensive pelvic mass", but in the final path report; it states that the mass was 10cm and it was the right ovary.(the tube was also removed)  Would this be coded as a salpingo-oopherectomy 58720 or excision/destruction of intra-abdominal tumors greater than 10 cm 49205?

Thanks, HB


----------



## 00029754 (Mar 31, 2010)

I would code the most specific code.  58720

Marty


----------

